
Show HN: Nintendo Switch Emulator for Android (Experimental) - bauripalash
https://github.com/Cyuubi/MonoNX
======
serpentines
From the GBA forums linked in the README.

> Please note that there is absolutely no graphics, only console output! Also,
> it's not very fast (only runs at 15fps on a SD625) and it only runs old
> homebrew (e.g. first libtransistor tests and such).

Not quite ready for Super Smart Bros, but fingers crossed

